# Rick and Morty MBTI?



## EdgeOnEdge (Jan 20, 2018)

So many characters, so many personalities! 

I could attempt to label them myself but I’m tired and ever since the 2 years of knowing about “MBTI” I could never bring myself to learn about any of the other personality types that excludes mine...?

I admit, I’ve dabbled in learning about “ENTJs”, “ESTPs” and “INFPs” but when it actually came down to understanding myself more...I just let those “other” types go!

So!? What do you label the characters from “Rick and Morty” as?


----------



## Agnes2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Rick is an ENTP. 
Morty frets, worries, but goes with the flow. ISFP, I think. He has a strong Fi. 
Summer is probably ESFP. 
Their mother could be ESTJ.
Their father is maybe ISFP? INFP? not sure

These are just my guesses


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

There's probably a thread for this over in Guess The Type, fyi.

Rick - ENTP 7w8
Morty - ISFP 9w1
Summer - ESFJ 3w2
Beth - ENTJ 8w7
Jerry - ISFJ 6w7


----------



## LadyRaoulDukeGonzo (Feb 24, 2018)

Rick might be ESTJ. I feel like he's a sensor because he can probably kick your ass


----------



## Noeh (Nov 26, 2017)

Rick SANCHEZ: INTP 7w6 8w7 3w4 sx/sp 

Morty: ISFJ 1w2 6w7 2w1 sp/so

Beth: ENTJ 8w9 5w6 3w2 sp/sx 

Jerry: ENFP 6w7 9w8 4w3 sp/so


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Rick: INTP. He parties and drinks, but for the part only has a few friends/focused on personal creations/ideas.

Morty: ISFP. Always questioning Rick's ethics, even if he goes along with the ride - adapts quickly.

Summer: ESTP, not sure why she's typed as using Fi so much - the disinterest in school I guess? She actually thinks a lot like Rick, just more interested in the world around her.

Beth: ENTJ. 

Jerry: xSFJ.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

There’s definitely a thread for this somewhere. 

My thoughts 
Rick ENTP 7w8
Morty ISFJ 9w1
Summer ESFP 7w6
Beth INTJ 3w4
Jerry ESFJ 6w7


----------

